# Guess who's 1 today!



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Big Boy..... Hope you get lost of presents...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!*​


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy Birrrfday Griff!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Happy Happy you big boy you!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET MAN!!!!

OMG - I LOVE that first picture!!!!

and the hole picture - YOU GO GRIFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!

*MUAH* AUNTIE LOVES YOU!!!!! :smooch: :smooch: :smooch:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY GRIFFYBOY!!!! Hope you get lots of presents!!!!*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A year all ready? No way! Time flies!

Happy, happy Birthday Gryffyn!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh Griff...happy birthday you big beautiful boy!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't believe it has been a year already!!!! Wow! He has grown into one handsome stud!!! I hope you get spoiled today Griffyn! Jester sends bellyrubs and birthday wishes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy B-day Griff. Tell your mom to cook you up a nice steak on your special day.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Griffyn! You are one handsome boy!! OH! and he digs- great!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Big Boy!!! Great video and I hope you get lots of birthday gifts and cake!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy B-Day,gorgeous boy!.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a beautiful birthday boy he is!! Loved the video!! Happy birthday big boy!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Griffynarty2:
what a handsome birthday boy you are
have a great day with tail waggin from morning
till night birthday pictures, we love hem!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU GOOD LOOKIN' BOY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!! Wow, he's sure handsome.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, Time does fly! I remember just yesterday the video of him racing around the back yard a day or so after you picked him up!! What a Handsome Guy!! 

Happy Birfhday to You Griffyn & we Hope you have a Fantastic Day!! WooHoo!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Griffyn !!!!! you sure do look a handsome young devil laying on that porch, the gold is really shining today !!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG he is stunning!!!! Can I show him?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Happy Day, you gorgeous boy!
And may you have many many more!!!!​
arty2: arty: :bigangel: :nchuck: :woot2: :yipee: ​


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Griff!! I didn't know he was younger than Tucker.... he has a lot more fur than what Tuckie has LOL.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Wow he is stunning. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday you gorgeous boy! I loved the slideshow. I cracked up with him chasing the ball in the yard and playing with the cat.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

What a handsome boy he has become! Happy 1st Birthday Griff and many more to come!!! Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Griffyn is stunning! Happy Birthday! I hope it is a very special day filled with lots & lots of spoiling.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!! He is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Griff, hope you have a great day. He looks so handsome









​


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, it is hard to believe Griffyn is already a year old. He is such a beautiful grown up dog. Happy Birthday, Griffyn!


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

ohhh. what a handsome guy! Happy Birthday Griffyn!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy birthday, Griffyn!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Happy First Birthday Griffyn !!  
I love the first photo.. what a gorgeous dog!!


----------

